# Comcast cable modem connected but without internet access



## oheunoia (Sep 30, 2006)

On Monday, Comcast came out and installed internet service in my new apartment. The modem (Scientific Atlantic) worked fine at first, both as the sole means of internet access and later with two different routers connected to it. Then yesterday (Thursday), the internet was working until about 9 AM when, for some reason, all internet access was lost (we had 8 devices connected at that point [1 pc/Vista, 1 laptop/Vista, 1 netbook/Windows 7, 2 Mac minis, 2 iPod touches, 1 netbook/Hackintosh] and they all worked. It has still not come back and Comcast has only been able to tell me that the service itsel is fine, but that the modem is showing up on their end as "offline." 

Relevant facts:

** I have tried troubleshooting with a netbook running Windows 7 and a laptop running Windows Vista. I have tried them both wired directly to the cable modem and also wireless via a Linksys router.

** The green light that corresponds with the "cable" label on my modem is constantly blinking, which apparently means that it is trying to get a signal.

** I have moved the modem and tried connecting it to a different cable line in the apartment.

** I have power-cycled the modem and held down the reset button numerous times. I left the modem unplugged overnight.

** Local network access works fine. All computers will connect to my wireless network locally when I am troubleshooting with the Linksys router and each computer will connect to a network named "Network" when that computer is plugged directly into the cable modem. There is never any internet access.

** I have tried to access the configuration page for the modem (192.168.100.1) and have been unsuccessful in getting it to fully load. It starts to load and then hangs. All that can be seen are image placeholders.

I am not at home (obviously or how would I post this?), but I will be trying any suggestions given when I am back in the apartment. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Comcast needs to replace the modem


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

> but that the modem is showing up on their end as "offline."


If the modem is showing offline then there may be a problem with the RF signal 

or a bad modem. The flashing cable light means that the modem is 

scanning the network attempting to register.

This is clearly to me an ISP problem and they will need to correct the issue.


----------



## rosiesdad (Jun 3, 2008)

If I were there, before calling them again I would temporarily run a cable from the modem to one computer. Repower the modem and see if it works directly connected to one computer. No router(s) involved.
If its not working, its probably their issue.


----------

